# VPN Server und VPN Client



## itmgoer (23. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem. 

Ich habe einen Windows 2000 Rechner und der ist als VPN - Server eingerichtet. Bin dem Wizard gefolgt. Soweit so gut. Er hat ihn auch ins Active Directory hinzugefügt. 
Der Server steht hinter einem Router, der auch VPN unterstützt. Jetzt habe ich versucht von einem windows 2000 Client eine VPN Verbindung aufzubauen. Das funktioniert auch, ABER ich kann keine IP - Adresse im internen Netz anpingen. 

Also die Verbindung soll folgendermaßen ausschauen. : 

VPN - Client --> t-online --> Internet --> Router --> W2K VPN - Server --> intranet

Ich habe folgende Konfiguration auf Server 2000

Ich habe in dem W2K VPN Server 2 Netzwerkkarten drin. 

Netwerkkarte A für Internet:  213.221.114.24 /255.255.255.240  Gateway  213.221.114.17  
DNS 212.82.2257
Netwerkkarte B für Intranet: 10.3.25.115/255.0.0.0 Gateway 10.10.10.1 DNS 10.3.25.101

Benutzer ist angelegt und hat auch die einwahlrechte bekommen. Wie schon erwähnt, baut er auch eine VPN Verbindung auf, aber es wird dann nicht weitergeroutet ins interne Netz (auf die 10.3.x.x) 

VPN Client ist 172.x.x.x (also eine ganz andere IP adresse, da ein anderer Anbieter)

Wer kann mir bei diesen Problem helfen? 
Ich brauche dringend eine Lösung für dieses Problem. Für jeden Hinweis bin ich dankbar. 

Marco


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Du kannst normalerweise über DHCP die IP zuweisen die der Client bekommen soll. Oder wenn es der VPN Server erlaubt bei dem Client manuell eine statische IP eingeben. Auserdem musst du kontrollieren der Client nach der Einwahl den richtigen DNS Server und den Richtigen Gateway für dein Netz hat


----------



## itmgoer (23. März 2004)

*VPN Server*

Ich habe bei dem VPN - Server die IP - Range angegeben. 10.3.26.1 bis 10.3.26.255
und der Client bekommt auch eine IP Adresse zugewiesen, z. B. die 10.3.26.4
Aber wenn ich dann den internen Router ansprechen möchte (10.3.25.101) oder eine andere interne IP - Adresse, dann bekomme ich keinen Ping hin. 

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, wo ich noch was eintragen muß, damit das interne routen funktioniert. 
Vielleicht weißt du ja einen Rat der mich hier weiterbringt. Ich habe schon versucht eine statische IP - Adresse für den Benutzer hinzuzufügen, aber genau weiß ich auch nicht was ich als statische IP Route vergeben soll. 

Marco


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Hast du schon mal probiert den Clients eine 10.3.25.x/255.0.0.0 Ip zu zu weisen?
Kannst ja mal wenn du die verbindung hergestellt hast mit pathping 
schauen wohin du kommst also pathping IP im Lan in der Dos Box weis aber nicht ob es das bei dir gibt hab hier W2k3 Server. Was hat der Client in der VPN Verbindung denn für TC/IP Eigenschaften


----------



## itmgoer (23. März 2004)

*VPN Server*

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut auf dem Client mit pathping 10.3.26.1 und dann zeigt er mir an, daß der Client 10.3.26.8 hat und der VPN-Test 10.3.26.1 
Das ist doch aber falsch oder nicht? 
Kann es sein, dass ich den Adresspool erweitern muß, damit er alle sehen kann?

also 10.3.0.0 bis 10.3.26.255 ?


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

HI nein müsste eigentlich stimme hast du mit bestehender VPN Verbindung mal probiert einen Rechner im anderen Lan über IP anzupingen Dann könntest du noch probieren als STandardgateway beim Client die IP der Karte im Server anzugeben die im LAn hängt. Teste das grade selber hab auch Probleme mit VPN   wenn ich weiter bin sag ich bescheid


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Also ich glaub du musst einfach eine Static ROuter erstellen 
Ziel
IP: 10.0.0.0
SUB: 255.0.0.0
geht an alle Subnets


Das ganze geht auch irgendwie über RIP
Neues-Routingprotokoll hinzufügen -> Rip Version 2 Vpn Verbindung muss dazu glaube ich hergestellt sein mal testen 

Um die Verbindun intern zu testen nur IPs anpingen kann sein dass der DNS Server noch nicht will


----------



## steff aka sId (23. März 2004)

Erst einmal: Ich hab keine Ahnung von Vpn.
Aber trotzdem mal ne Frage Wieso benutzt du ne Ip Adresse Class C. Sind in deinem netzwerk soviele Rechner?
Wenn nicht würde ich eventuell nen Kleineren Adressbereich wählen
Fürs Netzwerk zum Beispiel 192.168.0.X die wird soweit ich weiß net ins Inet gerouted. Vieleicht bringt das was wie gesagt kenn mich mit VPN ansonsten net aus.
Greatz Steff


----------



## Osterman (23. März 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die unter w2k , aber instalier mal ne netzwerkbrücke zwischen den beiden Netzwerkkarten.

Markiere Deine 2 Netzwerkkarten in der Netzwerkumgebung.
Rechte Maustaste
Netzwerkbrücke erstellen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es dies bei w2k gibt.


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Netzwerkbrücken gibt es auch in der Win2k ServerVersion die Verbindungen makieren und rechte Maus->Überbrücken anklicken


----------



## dAmIsTa (24. März 2004)

Hast du mal unter Routing und RAS auch eine Route definiert?


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Hab ich oben auch schon vorgeschlagen  könntest aber mal schreiben wie man diese Route definieren muss damit wäre er glaube ich weiter. Das einfachste ist aber RIP v2 zu verwenden zumindest laut microsoft hab es aber auch noch nie getestet


----------



## itmgoer (25. März 2004)

*VPN Server*

Danke für die zahlreichen Hilfen hier.  Ich habe es geschafft schon mal die Maschinen 
zu sehen, aber wenn ich dann eine Maschine ansprechen möchte, dann bekomme ich den Fehler : Netzwerkpfad nicht gefunden. Und beim Doppelklicken bekomme ich dann Kein Zugriff auf Rechner <xxx> möglich.

Weiß da noch jemand Rat?

Danke nochmals, da eure Vorschläge geholfen haben. 

Marco


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Kannst du den anderen Rechner vom Client aus anpingen


----------



## itmgoer (25. März 2004)

*VPN Server*

Das ist es ja. Sehen kann ich diese Rechner, aber anpingen geht noch nicht. 
*grübel*
Kann es am Active Directory liegen? 

also ich gehe rein:

Benutzer:  benutzer
password: password
Domäne: e-learning

ipserver adresse: 10.3.25.200
ipclient adresse: 10.3.25.204

statische Route habe ich auch gesetzt in der RAS Verwaltung 

Adapter: intern
Ziel: 10.0.0.0 
Netzmaske: 255.0.0.0
Gateway: 10.10.10.1

So. ich kann den Server mit der IP 10.3.25.200 anpingen und natürlich sich selber auch auf die 10.3.25.204, aber andere Rechner halt noch nicht. 
Wenn ich auf explorer --> Netzwerk --> Netzwerk durchsuchen --> 

Dann erscheint der Domänenname mit allen Rechnern im intranet, aber keiner von denen ist anpingbar.


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Irgendwie versteh ich momentan nicht deine Netzkonfiguration  kannst du mal eine Liste schreiben welches gerät also Client Server Router... an was für einem Interface welche  ip hat. 

schau  ob der Client im gleichen IP Bereich liegt wie der Rest deines Lans 
ob der DNS Server Richtig eingetragen ist und NetBios funktioniert.

für Intranet: 10.3.25.115/255.0.0.0 Gateway 10.10.10.1  DNS 10.3.25.101 
was ist das für ein Gateway?

Und geh mal beim client in die Console und geb ein "net stop browser"
danach "net start browser" ohne "    damit wird der Cache des Computerbrowser geleert. Kann ja sein das es alte einträge sind


----------



## itmgoer (25. März 2004)

*VPN Server*

Ok, Dann mach ich es jetzt mal ausführlicher.

Server:

RAS Server hat 2 Netzwerkkarten : extern -> 213.221.114.24/255.255.255.240
                                                           Gateway -> 213.221.114.17 DNS 212.82.225.7
                                                                intern -> 10.3.25.115/255.0.0.0 
                                                           Gateway -> 10.10.10.1 DNS 10.3.25.101  

Ich habe folgende IP - Range angegeben: 10.3.25.200 bis 10.3.25.255 in der RAS konfiguration.
Als statische Route habe ich eingetragen in der RAS konfiguration: 
adapter: intern
Ziel: 10.0.0.0
Netzmaske: 255.0.0.0
Gateway: 10.10.10.1

Diese RAS Konfiguration wurde zu Active Directory hinzugefügt.
Benutzer ist z.B. mgoer
Benutzerverwaltugn: mgoer --> hat Einwahlrechte: Zugriff gestattet

Ich bin nicht derjenige der dieses Gateway eingerichtet hat. Ich muß mich jetzt rumschlagen, das ich einen VPN Server auf die Beine bringe. 

Client  - konfiguration:

Windows 2000 
VPN Verbindung einrichten, IP adresse des Servers 213.221.114.24
Sicherheit: Sicherheit erforderlich
Windowsdomäne mit einbeziehen ist angeklickt.

also lasse ich mich verbinden mit dem Server als Benutzer mgoer
password = eigenes Password
Domäne = e-learning

Client verbindet sich jetzt mit 213.221.114.24 und der Server gibt jetzt dem VPN Client die IP adresse 10.3.25.204. Wenn ich auf die virtuelle Verbindung auf Details gehe, dann zeigt er mir an, das Client die IP Adresse 10.3.25.204 hat und der Server 10.3.25.200
hat. 

Dann öffne ich auf dem Client den Explorer und öffne Netzlaufwerke --> gesamtes Verzeichnis --> und dann sehe ich auch schon die Domäne e-learning. Wenn ich drauf gehe und dies öffne, dann zeigt er mir alle Rechner an, die auf in der Domäne e-learning enthalten sind. 
Öffnen kann ich sie NICHT. ping ip adresse -> geht auch nicht. 
Hoffe es hilft jetzt, die konfiguration zu verstehen. Kann auch sein, dass ich irgendwas vergessen habe zu konfigurieren. Deshalb bin ich ja hier. 

Marco


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Jo gut ich verinnerliche mir des jetzt mal  nach dem Mitagessen, meld mich in ner Stunde rum nochmal hast du den Cache Wie oben beschrieben geleert


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Ich versteh es immer noch nicht ganz   lösch erst mal wieder die StaticRoute die ist falsch brauchst du ja auch nicht weil du eh im gleichen Segment wärst so wie es jetzt ist.
Weis deinen Clients die IP z.B. die Ip 10.0.1.1 -10.0.1.X zu
danach gehst du in die Console und gibst ein

route add 10.3.25.0   mask 255.255.255.0    10.0.1.1
oder als StaticRoute eingeben
also
Pakete für das Netz
10.3.25.0(Ziel) -255.255.255.0(SUb) sende an meinen Router 10.0.1.1(Gateway InterneSchnittstelle des VPN Servers)
Weis nicht ob man auch eine zurück braucht  ich hab hier dann noch die Route
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.3.25.115 also als Gateway die Verbindung vom Server zum lan

bei den Clients gehst du in die TC/IP Eigenschaften der VPN Verbindung
als DNS Server gibst du ein 10.3.25.115 den DNS Server in deinem Nétz wenn es nicht auf dem VPN Server läuft.

Lass dass hier erst  mal weg hab ich selber noch nicht getestet ) ----------
Es kann sein dass du bei den Clients als STandardgateway die 10.0.1.1 eintragen musst oder du addest auch eine Route-----------

Noch was wenn du pingen willst musst du erst in Routing&RAS 
Allgemein ->Rechte Maustaste auf deine Lan Verbindung und bei ein und ausgehenden Filte ICMP(Protokoll) hinzufügen ohne IP s oder so anzugeben

Wenns dann immer noch nicht läuft geh in die KnowledgeBase
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;DE;KBHOWTO
und such nach VPN da gibt es jede Menge Anleitungen


----------

